# Dimmer switch not functioning



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I really hated that i ripped the blue condom like things that go over the HVAC bulbs so i decided to replace them with blue bulbs, only problem is that no one makes blue 74 bulbs. So i cut the wires and wired two plasma blue 194 bulbs which slid in perfectly and light it up really sweet. Ill take pics soon. 
Anyways, now my dimmer switch doesnt work. I read in other threads that when you are running too much power the dimmer switch doesnt work anymore and that i should run them to my corner and parking lights. 
Does the dimmer switch have a fuse?? Is there anything i can do or should i rewire them back to the stock look.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

I dont know alot about the wiring inside this car, i have to dive into myne as well, but it makes sence to me that when you draw to much amperage through a circut that it could cut out features as dimmer switches. I think you should return the wiring to stock from there and maybe run a toggle to the lights you have installed with a fuse and run the power from a the fuse box.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

mine didnt work when i bought the car 4 years ago. i replaced the dimmer switch and it still didnt work. id like to know what is goin on.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Okay how exactly do i wire it to the fuse box? Also isnt there a fuse for the dimmer switch itself??


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

glad to hear the 194 LEDs worked. My dimmer switch sucks, if I leave it all the way "ON" it doesnt work, usually if I mess with it, the lights come back on. So are your lights not coming on at all or you just cant adjust the brightness of them?


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

this is a very common problem on b14's.......the dimmer switch not working...all u have to do is open up the dimmer switch(take it out)....and u will see these wires that look like a leaf rake that slide over a circuit board, well basically u have to pull on those lil wires so that they make a connection because if it doesnt make a connection to the circuit board it acts as if its off or as if its not working......same thing happened to me, fixed that....i also fixed Liuspeed's dimmer


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

They turn on but i cant adjust the brightness, luckily they were on the brightest setting.

UPDATE: I pulled a harness yesterday trying to remove it so that it could make it easier for me to wire the bulbs, but failed and i forgot to push it back in fully. I remembered at 2:30am this morning, pushed it in, and voila: it worked.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

my interior lights just randomly go out and when you jiggle the dimmer switch they comeback on. any thoughts on what the problem maybe


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Loose wiring. Pull out the console that hold the PM switch, CC, and Dimmer. Inspect the wires. Its worth a shot.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *my interior lights just randomly go out and when you jiggle the dimmer switch they comeback on. any thoughts on what the problem maybe *


dude, read what i posted before.......its all in the switch.so easy to repair.......dealership wanted to charge liuspeed like 70$ for a new switch, he came to me for help, and i saved him some money.....try it


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

^ is it inside the actual dimmer switch? cause ive disconnected it before and looked at it when i painted that peice.

Oh yea, and Tekno, what about those pics? and some details on the install? Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Ill take pics and put them up by tommorrow, just need someone to host them for me and ill be set.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

too much wattage will do it. We have a very weak dimmer switch and it can't hold much more than what's already on it. I fried mine with only 6 LEDs and as you prolly know, leds draw next to nothing. I think it's the big transistor inside the dimmer that's the culprit. Mine was at a medium setting and it would not get brighter or dimmer.

the dealership wanted $45 for a dimmer, so I went to a JY and scrapped one from a different b14. Works fine now (removed the LEDs of course)

I have a local JY that has a bunch of B14s, I can prolly scrap about 6 or 7 if I need to. If anyone want's one from there, I can prolly supply them for less than $8.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *this is a very common problem on b14's.......the dimmer switch not working...all u have to do is open up the dimmer switch(take it out)....and u will see these wires that look like a leaf rake that slide over a circuit board, well basically u have to pull on those lil wires so that they make a connection because if it doesnt make a connection to the circuit board it acts as if its off or as if its not working......same thing happened to me, fixed that....i also fixed Liuspeed's dimmer *


How do we open the dimmer switch panel? The dash doesn't have to come off does it? I've heard that it does, but also that it does not. That's why I haven't checked mine. I haven't wanted to take the dash off. I think I'll solder the wires into place when I finally open it up. It isn't going to come apart that way.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

dono, PM me on AIM and i'll get u detailed instructions


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

There are no detailed instructions. Just use a flathead screwdriver and pop it out. be careful not to break it though.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

welp...i have 6 dimmer switches rite now just incase one of mine burns out

i just went to an Import salvage and got myself a few from the B14s or any other nissan car 

About 3 bucks for a small switch or just put them in your pocket


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well i dont have pics right now cause the bulbs got really hot and melted some of the plastic. The bulbs quickly faded from plasma blue to booger green. Well what do i expect with a $4 pair of bulbs. I swapped them out for superwhite bulbs and it looks much better although i really wanted them blue.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

oh I thought you put LEDS in there? why dont you try that?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

The reason at first why i didnt put LED's in there was because of the cost. Then i heard that they use line of sight to light something up. That it wouldnt light up my HVAC's properly because of that.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Hmm. that sucks. well let me ask you this How many bubls are behind hte HVACs?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

two bulbs. They are bulb number 74. Small ass bulbs which dont have any aftermarket


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LEDs won't work b/c behind that black face is less than 1/2" to work with. With such small space you can't possibly position the LEDs well enough for them to work right. Also, don't add any lights (even LEDs) to that circuit w/o removing bulbs first.

Also, if anyone needs a dimmer switch, I can get you the switch from one of my local junk yards.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

*bad ground*

When I installed my gauges I hooked the light leads to my stero harness{their was a wire for a dimer?} both positive and neg. My dimmer stayed on all the time at the brightest setting. undid the ground and grounded it to the chasis and it worked again. Just sharing.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Another scenario.*

As SX senis stated, I had installed a different head unit and seperate audio gauges, once I re-did the ground and hooked up the wiring the dimmer switch no longer worked. When I removed the HU and wiriing the dimmer switch worked again. I believe it shares a power wire and/or ground with the audio wiring.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

dono200sx said:


> *How do we open the dimmer switch panel? The dash doesn't have to come off does it? I've heard that it does, but also that it does not. That's why I haven't checked mine. I haven't wanted to take the dash off. I think I'll solder the wires into place when I finally open it up. It isn't going to come apart that way. *


This is what I did on my car. Note: You will be working with a limited amount of space between the pins on this switch, so be careful. This also involves cutting off the OEM white plug that plugs into the dimmer switch. That being said......

My instructions on the dimmer switch fix:

1. The dash does NOT have to come off on a B14.
Simply remove the lower fuse panel cover inside the car.

2. The dimmer switch is right above this cover. Reach inside the cover and rock/pop the switch out from the back. Unplug the wiring harness from the switch.

3. Please note where each of the wires makes it's connection to the switch.

4. Solder a wire onto each of the pins on the dimmer switch where a wire makes contact. 

5a. Optional step: I found it easier to make connections if I extended the length of the OEM wires, so I extended the wires about 4 inches and soldered them on also.

5b. Solder each respective wire from the OEM wiring to its respective wire you added where it originally plugged into.

6. Turn on lights and test. Mine worked after this mod without a failure, and has been failure free since. This cures the problem of your plug and pins not making or maintaining good contact, and does not cure a broken or faulty switch. Just a suggestion that worked for me.


----------

